# Scampi's Reef Journey-



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello BCAers!

Scampi here.. I have to say, I'd not think in a million years that I'd be doing a tank journal, let alone a saltwater tank..

For years I've been handling fresh water setups; everything from Mollies to Discus to freshwater shrimps. I had downfalls of course, as a beginner there.. [I'm sorry to the fishes I lost.. :C] But I ended off with great success. C:

I figured since I managed to keep healthy discus and freshy shrimps that I would continue my tank journey into salt water. It's been a dream of mine, ever since I started fresh water to have a salt water tank. But like many people, I'm not a person of great means. In fact, I'm a stay at home mommy who loves everything she does with great passion; unfortunately passion doesn't pay much, if at all! Hahahaha. But after much saving, I managed to get together a 90 gallon saltwater setup! And it's currently cycling. C: How exciting!!

Some images of the first week:

The tank filled with water- it's a 90 gallon. Going with sumpless, HOB filter route. 2 power heads for current. 300w. heater. One t8 full spec. and one aticnic[sp?] light.








Perfect!








Added Salt N stuff.. 








All clear!








Been nearly a week since the tank has been here. only 3-4 of cycling. the rocks are starting to get their pink back! [They were dormant from the previous owner when they had them in a tank].

See you next update!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks good so far! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm itching to jump into salt too... How long have you been keeping fish for?


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I've kept fresh water fish for years. About 13 years, off and on. 

It made me content, but never really truly happy.. I always lloved and cared for my fishes And inverts! But my real dream was to have a beautiful, large saltwater tank, teeming with color. It's a great start!!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks good so far Scrampi cant wait to see the next update! Goodluck on your journey!


----------

